# make the stiffest caad 9



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

So i am going to be getting a Caad 9
i dont know if it will be a bb30 or normal
if normal i have a 7800 crank, will be running force on the bike.

So lets pick out 
stiffest 
Fork, Stem, Handle Bars, Seat post

I am hoping for a black bike and i can murder the whole damn thing out - this is going to be a crit killer. Only for crits or hill intervals


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Deda Newton Bars
Thomson X4 stem
Thomson post

CAAD9 frames are stiff, but not as stiff as a high quality carbon frame. My Ridley Helium is noticeably stiff than my CAAD9...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

uh not true. The CAAD9 will be _at least_ as stiff as a high quality carbon frame out of the box, but now where new as light. The CAAD 8 was tested against carbon frames a few years ago and about the only thing that was stiffer in the HT was an R3 but the CAAD 8 was double digit %ages stiffer in the BB area.

The CAAD9 will of course loose the "stiffness/weight" almost always, to a carbon frame, unless a frame is super flexy. But in absolute numbers, the CAAD 9 will be stiffer than most carbon frames available.

Anecdotally, I can say that a CAAD 9 does fell stiffer than a majority of carbon bikes I have owned. There is a reason people love them for crits, and it's not because the are cheap to replace.

Starnut


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

YMMV obviously, but like I said, with the same cockpit setup and riding the same wheels, the Helium is stiffer, period. 
Sorry to break everyone's little hearts, but the CAAD9 isn't the second coming. Sure, it's a nice bike that does everything well, but really doesn't excel in any one particular area.
I like my CAAD9 and it's my foul weather/crit bike, but it just doesn't stack up to a high-end carbon offering...sorry...


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just because it's high-end ( costs alot ) doesn't mean it's worth a ****.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

well i am getting one, but i want it to be as stiff as possible
its a crit only bike

so lets build it


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

My 2007 CAAD9 has a Deda 215 handlebar, Deda Newton 26.0 stem, and a Thomson Elite seatpost. I kept the Slice Premium fork. I used to race on Mavic Ksyriums, but my team now gets Bontrager equipment for 50% or better off of retail, so now I race on Bontrager Race X Lites.

I always thought the bike felt plenty stiff - I have a 2004 Trek 5900 with the same cockpit, and I feel like I get better power transfer with the CAAD9 setup. Of course, there a couple years difference in the frames, so YMMV.

I recently bought a 2008 System Six, and have almost completed the build-up, so I'm interested to compare to the CAAD9.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

All 3T Pro stuff................. Stiff. Alpha Q fork with a steel steerer DA hubs 3x with straight gauge 2.0 spokes on Mavic CXPs, super high tension. Then put nice 24mm Open Pave CGs on there and run 105 psi and dive into corners with abandon. I just _hate_ when people put Thompson stems and posts on road bikes................... it one step above riding in baggies............... it's good stuff though.

Starnut


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

IIRC not many frames compared to the caad9 in BB stiffness. AFAIK only the storck came close. I wish i could find that magazine test again - i think it was in german.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> I just _hate_ when people put Thompson stems and posts on road bikes................... it one step above riding in baggies............... it's good stuff though.
> 
> Starnut


LOL. why? just b/c its also a MTB company? dont like the stem, but the post IMO *fits* the made in US caad9 frame. Too many failed single bolt designs IME - piece of mind, weight is right, and to me looks great.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

wankski said:


> IIRC not many frames compared to the caad9 in BB stiffness. AFAIK only the storck came close. I wish i could find that magazine test again - i think it was in german.


Nope, it was Velonews. About the last "tech" article they ever did. Every since then it has been one advertisement after another. That and you have to read/listen to Zinn's incessant self-aggrandizement. What a twit, he's the most self serving je................... I digress.

I think I have a link to it somewhere

Edit: here's the link. I knew I had it some where. Check out the BB numbers :cornut:. The CAAD 8 was not a little stiffer, it's a lot. At any rate............... there it is.





wankski said:


> LOL. why? just b/c its also a MTB company? dont like the stem, but the post IMO *fits* the made in US caad9 frame. Too many failed single bolt designs IME - piece of mind, weight is right, and to me looks great.


No that's not it. I know they make great stuff, the stems just look........... weird, on a road bike. At least the stuff is good, it'd be totally different if the product sucked and people still used it. It's a good value, durable, made in the US (if that matters), stiff,.......... and................ ugly. :lol: sorry.............. Come to think about it though, if you had an all black CAAD9 with black SISLs and black Thompson stem and post, it's look pretty smooth.

Which Storck are you talking about? Cause I rode the 0.7 and thought something was loose it was flexing so much. I got it flex enough in a "VO2 punch" over a small hill to knock a magnet off of a rear wheel. I though the rear der had gone into the spokes. That and the fork was _way_ flexy............. And I'll light.

Starnut


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

backinthesaddle said:


> YMMV obviously, but like I said, with the same cockpit setup and riding the same wheels, the Helium is stiffer, period.
> Sorry to break everyone's little hearts, but the CAAD9 isn't the second coming. Sure, it's a nice bike that does everything well, but really doesn't excel in any one particular area.
> I like my CAAD9 and it's my foul weather/crit bike, but it just doesn't stack up to a high-end carbon offering...sorry...


I'm with starnut on this one. My buddy has a helium and he says it's not as stiff as his dale and there is no carbon bike anywhere I've ever ridden that is as stiff in the bb as CAAD dale. I don't think anyone is saying it's the second coming, but as for stiff, well, it's a stiff frame - the fork, though, that's not overly stiff.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd like to point out that like bikesarethenewblack said, the CAAD 9 is not the second coming.

It is however a $750 aluminum frame that probably performs better than a majority of the carbon offering out there. Cervelo has been a staunch supporter of Aluminum and they make a valid point; it's better to buy a high quality aluminum bike than a crappy carbon one. Speaking from experience, the CAAD 9 does actually have a better ride than a "cheap" carbon bike. Given a choice between a CAAD 9 and say any carbon bike under $2000 with parts.......... I'd take the CAAD in a heart beat.

Lets put it this way; a CAAD 9 frame and fork _WITH_ Edge Composites 1.68 tubbies is cheaper to buy than a Ridley Helium frame and fork. The Ridley is a beautiful bike, but it's not the 2nd coming either...... just because something is carbon does not make it better.

I'm going to put my money where my mouth is, I have a custom CAAD9 BB30 on the way and couldn't be more excited. I'll be keeping the Super 6 and will build the CAAD with Red shifters and DA/Red cassettes and rival everything else, save for the SISL SRM. Alloy stem, bar, and post.

Starnut


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Good points Starnut. I can collaborate your points based on my experience with the CAAD8. What's the story on the CAAD 9 with the BB30? Is that production?


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> uh not true. The CAAD9 will be _at least_ as stiff as a high quality carbon frame out of the box, but now where new as light. The CAAD 8 was tested against carbon frames a few years ago and about the only thing that was stiffer in the HT was an R3 but the CAAD 8 was double digit %ages stiffer in the BB area.
> 
> The CAAD9 will of course loose the "stiffness/weight" almost always, to a carbon frame, unless a frame is super flexy. But in absolute numbers, the CAAD 9 will be stiffer than most carbon frames available.
> 
> ...


System 6 = best of both worlds.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

ridenfish39 said:


> System 6 = best of both worlds.


No mas  

agreed.




MIN in PDX said:


> Good points Starnut. I can collaborate your points based on my experience with the CAAD8. What's the story on the CAAD 9 with the BB30? Is that production?



CAAD9 BB30 _is_ available aftermarket as a FS with the alloy steerer ultra fork in a BB30. The color options are the same as the CAAD 9 5; white with red logo or black with red logo. 3-6 week lead time......... call your local C'dale dealer than can get you hooked up. You might want to order the crank, like, yesterday if you want one :lol:

Starnut


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> I'm going to put my money where my mouth is, I have a custom CAAD9 BB30 on the way and couldn't be more excited. I'll be keeping the Super 6 and will build the CAAD with Red shifters and DA/Red cassettes and rival everything else, save for the SISL SRM. Alloy stem, bar, and post.
> 
> Starnut


Quick question - on my caad 9 I am going to keep my 7800 cranks, but am thinking of loosing the 7800 drive train and going with SRAM. What is the combo of Rival and Red to go with? I can get a good deal, but like to save some cash, too. Is it red shifters and rival all else including cassette? 

Let me know your thoughts if you could.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Let's assume for a second that your frame _will_ be BB30. _If_ that is the case and you put the sleeve in to run the 7800, you should be flogged with a rubber hose :lol:. At the least, do your self a favor buy a used pair of no SL SIs on the 'bay........ or get the Red BB30 crank.

If it's threaded, then, ignore what I just said  

In my opinion, Red best parts are the shifters and the cassette. Everythign else you could run Rival and not notice a difference.


_DO NOT_ install a sleeve in your frame or I'll hunt you down and beat you with said sleeve :lol:

Edit: almost forgot. Do yourself a favor and buy a KMC XL10SL chain (bling gold if you like) and Yokozuna cables and housing. Both make the Sram stuff work better for longer. Additionally, both tend to last longer than the offerings from Sram, Shimano, and Campy.

Starnut


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

ridenfish39 said:


> System 6 = best of both worlds.


What about the 6? Is that as stiff as the CAAD?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> What about the 6? Is that as stiff as the CAAD?



I don't often quote myself but



STARNUT said:


> ...... just because something is carbon does not make it better.


It _may_ be but why bother? It's heavier.......... hell, for that matter its heaver than their 29'er mountain bike frame. So even if it is as stiff as a CAAD 9, why not buy the CAAD 9? Having ridden both...... I'd buy a CAAD over a Six every time. If you're deadset on carbon 



STARNUT said:


> ...... just because something is carbon does not make it better.


Look at a Synapse. Great bike, light, stiff(er than a Six). Hell, they raced it in Paris-Roubaix and a few of the other "rougher" classics. Do not be fooled by the "headtube" and "relaxed" geometry BS. A Syanpse with a stem slammed will be better than a Six with 4cm of spacers.

Starnut


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Great answer. Just curious about the Cannondale lineup, since as I previously mentioned, my experience is limited to the CAAD8. 

Seems like Cannondale had positioned itself awkwardly from a marketing perspective with the 6, relative to the merits of their CAAD frames.


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> If it's threaded, then, ignore what I just said
> 
> In my opinion, Red best parts are the shifters and the cassette. Everythign else you could run Rival and not notice a difference.
> 
> ...


I got the CAAD right off the line a few months ago and it was before dale said they would make a non-team issued BB30. I had BB30 on my system six and loved it and all things equal would take it any day with the dale crank, but I have the threaded frame.

I'm going red shifters and cassette and rival with 7800 cranks and calipers. Deda alloy stem and last big thing and let me know if you will beat me with a hose - mavic cosmic sl with powertap. Heavy, probably, but should be fast and the mp3 program is what I need and I need power, too.

Should I be beaten or am I cool?

BTW, with my 7800 stuff the bike isn't all that light with standard fork - it's not heavy, it's just not light. The 7800 shifters are four years old and from my old six 13 - so it's time for a change.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Perhaps I should have started with this 










Sorry

Starnut


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> All 3T Pro stuff................. Stiff. Alpha Q fork with a steel steerer DA hubs 3x with straight gauge 2.0 spokes on Mavic CXPs, super high tension. Then put nice 24mm Open Pave CGs on there and run 105 psi and dive into corners with abandon. I just _hate_ when people put Thompson stems and posts on road bikes................... it one step above riding in baggies............... it's good stuff though.
> 
> Starnut


Thomson seat posts are PRO:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ikes/cvv_felt_f1sl09/CVV_F1SL_saddle_and_post


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

parity said:


> Thomson seat posts are PRO:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ikes/cvv_felt_f1sl09/CVV_F1SL_saddle_and_post



especially when your sponsor hasn't finished their setback option yet.



and



no they're not.


Starnut


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> Come to think about it though, if you had an all black CAAD9 with black SISLs and black Thompson stem and post, it's look pretty smooth.



Like this one?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

that'll work :lol:


Starnut


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> CAAD9 BB30 _is_ available aftermarket as a FS with the alloy steerer ultra fork in a BB30. The color options are the same as the CAAD 9 5; white with red logo or black with red logo. 3-6 week lead time......... call your local C'dale dealer than can get you hooked up. You might want to order the crank, like, yesterday if you want one :lol:
> 
> Starnut


'Interesting to know that the BB30 CAAD9 will now be available to non-pro consumers... I'd just like to know how much will a BB30 frameset + SI crank will cost? If there's a "no ceramic bearing, thanks, I'll save $$$" option, check that box. I'd rather have 200$ to spend elsewhere than ceramic bearings in my cranks.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey starnut, I'm about to purchase a SuperSix with the BB30 to english adapter and Ultegra SL cranks, as my LBS says that Cannondale failed FSA's BB30 cranks and are no longer shipping with them.

Coupla' questions:

1) Is this heresy?
2) Is the BB30 shell + BB adapter a "solid" solution? . I mean...will it flex more or rust or spontaneously combust in a few months? or is it just as good as a regular english shell? Or is it better?

thanks

cheers


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

Well with what i have. I am going right now with a murdered out Caad 9

Pro Track Stem 130mm, Some set back seatpost, fizik saddle, and sram force with a DA 7800 crank. Fork has not been figured out yet

i have alot of race rims
808's, some 50mm, and some x lites


----------



## bikerjones (Mar 25, 2006)

I've been lurking here for awhile but am now ready to buy something so I have some questions. At first I thought I wanted a Ridley Excalibur, and I still might, but I have been reading alot about the SystemSix and have sat on one at my lbs. But now after reading a bit more, I'm wondering if I should save some money and go with CAAD 9? I ride with a local club/team and ride a couple of times a week. We have a weekly point series so the rides are competitive, and I will be doing a few races and other inter team events like crits and TTs. I currently have a steel Lemond which is a little big for me, and I am looking to get something that is quicker, stiffer, lighter. Backinthesaddle has helped me out with some of my questions on the Ridley board, but now I may be leaning toward a Cannondale. Basically my question for you guys is "Is there a major/significant difference between the CAAD 9 frame and the SystemSix, or even the Six13? Should I try to get a BB30 frame?


----------



## bikerjones (Mar 25, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131977

I just read this post. I am really leaning toward the SystemSix.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

The_Boy,
Are those FSA chainrings? Anything wrong w/the stock Cannondale rings (as I believe they're made by FSA)? Also, that appears to be the Easton EC90SL fork. If so, what are your impressions?
Thanks,


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

jtferraro said:


> The_Boy,
> Are those FSA chainrings? Anything wrong w/the stock Cannondale rings (as I believe they're made by FSA)? Also, that appears to be the Easton EC90SL fork. If so, what are your impressions?
> Thanks,



Nothing wrong with the Cannondale rings, we just didn't have a 130mm BCD spider around so we went with the soon to be standard of 110mm BCD and 52/38 FSA rings. The fork is Cannondale's Ultra fork with an aluminum steerer. These are "team" frames too which is odd since I thought those were supposed to come with the Eastons. I'll be putting on a white 3T funda fork and some HED Ardennes when they come in.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

bikerjones said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131977
> 
> I just read this post. I am really leaning toward the SystemSix.


Good luck finding one.... If you do, get it-you will not be disappointed.
I will never sell mine.


----------

